# vfs appointment booking failure



## Pandemic Mama (Jan 7, 2021)

Anyone out there struggling to get an appointment for January at VFS. I'm in Cape Town and I've been trying to book since Nov!


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

Pandemic Mama said:


> Anyone out there struggling to get an appointment for January at VFS. I'm in Cape Town and I've been trying to book since Nov!


Have you tried other offices than Cape Town? Have you called the help line?

I know it's a long way from CT, but what about Pretoria or Joberg?


----------



## Rainfall (Jan 2, 2021)

I got it immediately, no hassles, I even submitted my documents alrdy


----------

